
Viacom buys the free video streaming service Pluto.tv for $340M - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/22/viacom-buys-the-free-video-streaming-service-pluto-tv-for-340-million/
======
pidu87
Nextflix needs to watch their a$$!

I just read Disney lost over $1 billion on their streaming services(Hulu +
Vice) haha

